# On The Other Hand....



## Meanderer




----------



## Melody1948

Meanderer, I LOVE it.....:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Yep.  Sure sounds better than Tetons.


----------



## Shirley

On the other hand, I have five fingers.


----------



## Pappy

As kids we use to say, on the other hand she has a wart and five fingers.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## ronaldj

on the other hand I could still be working full time and not enjoying this wonderful life.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## NancyNGA

That could come in handy, I guess.


----------



## Buckeye

lol -  I believe it was Harry Truman that said he wanted a one-armed Economist, because they would all give a very long, detailed explanation of what was happening and what should be done, followed by "but on the other hand....


----------



## Pappy

They may be right.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

On the other hand...?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

On the other hand......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

On his other hand....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

...on the udder hand!


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> ...on the udder hand!



I thought it was a very mooooving picture.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## tinytn




----------



## Meanderer

Ray Charles - But On The Other Hand


----------



## Meanderer

Nat King Cole - One has my name, the other has my heart


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Grandma's Hands - Bill Withers


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"I've never met a chili dog I didn't like, and these were no exception. On the other hand, they didn't seem drastically different from any other dog, ..."


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

But on the Other Hand Baby​


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Meanderer




----------

